# I hate losing MAC....:(



## shellebell (Aug 5, 2005)

Aghhh I went out last night with my friends and when I came home I saw that my MAC oyster girl lipgloss and blot powder had gone missing (I dont know how the hell I lost the powder), the lipgloss must have fell out of my pocket as I can remember hearing something hit the floor but I thought it was a penny! Am a poor student and need to buy these items again but I feel so annoyed with myself! Especially that I only have enough money to buy 2 skinfinishes. Anyone else can make me feel better and share any similar stories?


----------



## Sanne (Aug 5, 2005)

I lost my shimpagne skinfinish a few weeks ago, I searched my room 4 times, and I mean EVERYWHERE!!! when my sister got back from her holiday,it suddenly appeared..it was next to my bed. I very sure she'd took it on her holiday, especially after mum and dad checked her lugage for it beuase I accused her from stealing. 

I found it a bit weird, and I'm bery sure that she just put it there. 

I hope you will find your compact and your lipgloss back, it's sucks when you find something missing!


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2005)

Goodness groupie, I'm glad I don't have a sister when I hear those kinds of stories. I love my brother, but then again he's not the kind to steal my clothes or makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would've been furious! I leave all my makeup at home, because I'm so paranoid that I, being my usual klutzy self, will lose them all.
Shellebell, if it makes you feel better, I once lost one diamond earring. I still have the other one on my dresser to remind me never to buy any small, expensive things ever again!


----------



## shellebell (Aug 5, 2005)

That does make me feel a little better exodus but I feel quite guilty feeling like that, lol.

Iv definately lost it groupie, it will be somewhere on the dancefloor! I think I might have left the powder in the toilet as I remember taking it out. My own fault really. Gives me an excuse to go back to the MAC counter i suppose....


----------



## Sanne (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Goodness groupie, I'm glad I don't have a sister when I hear those kinds of stories. I love my brother, but then again he's not the kind to steal my clothes or makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've been furious! I leave all my makeup at home, because I'm so paranoid that I, being my usual klutzy self, will lose them all.
Shellebell, if it makes you feel better, I once lost one diamond earring. I still have the other one on my dresser to remind me never to buy any small, expensive things ever again!_

 
I have a small bag with lipgloss and lipsticks with me all the time, incl mac lippies, but all my e/s, skinstuff and piggies stay in the drawers..

I have a sister that's very easy in borrowing stuff, I hate it so much!!! I have samsonite beautycase with a codelock on it, but that one is just hollow in the inside and gives no protection to my make-up at all, so I don't keep my make-up in there. I'm thinking about putting ym makeup I don't take with me in it while I'm on my holiday, or hide it all under my bed (so she can only get to it when she lifts my matras...).


----------



## Sanne (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellebell* 
_That does make me feel a little better exodus but I feel quite guilty feeling like that, lol.

Iv definately lost it groupie, it will be somewhere on the dancefloor! I think I might have left the powder in the toilet as I remember taking it out. My own fault really. Gives me an excuse to go back to the MAC counter i suppose...._

 
well get the skinfinishes first, because they are soo special, and LE, and the lipglass and the blotpowder aren't...


----------



## shellebell (Aug 5, 2005)

ah ok thanks for that. I might borrow some money to get the skinfinishes and blot powder/lipgloss, my skin is an oil slick without it! But ill defo put the skinfinishes first


----------



## user2 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey fellas!

I lost my Garden lustreglass and my Viva Glam V somewhere in my room, my 70 handbags or on the street!
Garden was my first lustreglass and I loved it to death and then a couple of days later I lost it


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 5, 2005)

oh no! that sucks! i bought a love nectar lustreglass and lost it a couple days later one time and last week i left my concealer stick at my friend's apartment in orange county. i know i can have her mail it back to me but knowing her it'll be ages before i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either way i know how much it sucks to lose something mac.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 5, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## Sanne (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I feel your pain Shellebell.  I once lost my entire makeup bag on holiday in Amsterdam and had to wear the crappiest drugstore-type makeup I bought in a panic.  (I should have taken the time to find the MAC)!  

I agree with Groupie:  Go for the MSFs, as they are LE and sooo very beautiful.  Blot powder and your LG will always be there for you.

And Groupie, you poor thing.  You need a metal safe to lock up your makeup!!  I'll hope it stays safe whilst you are on holiday!!_

 
MAC is soo easy to find in amsterdam, there is a mac counter at the large departmentstore on the dam-square! (that where the monument for the second worldwar is, madame tussaud and a royal palace, it's the #1 place to be for tourists, the absolute centre of amsterdam)

I wil get me a lock on them, or hide them!!! I don't want my sis to use it, she's not careful with someone elses belongings, and she keeps screaming that drugstore brands are just as good, well, enjoy them!  I also don't want other people to use it for hygienic reasons. with all other things we can be nice to eachother


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 5, 2005)

oh i join in your pain.. i lost my beloved 136 brush SOMEWHERE in my house a few weeks ago and I nearly died!!!  luckily i found it, but not before buying a replacement AND the 174! lol..


----------



## black mamba (Aug 5, 2005)

I had a small makeup case with probably about $300 worth of makeup and a bottle of Chanel Coco Madmoiselle stolen out of my car along with a CD player and a bunch of CD's.  I was more mad about the makeup than anything.


----------



## shellebell (Aug 5, 2005)

awww that must have been really bad black mamba, I feel really selfish complaining about a lipgloss and powder. Did you have a massive make up spree afterwards to replace your stuff?


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 5, 2005)

i constantly lose my love nectar lustreglass... but in the end i always find it.. (i lose everything, all the time)


----------



## Shawna (Aug 5, 2005)

I've actually told my husband that if our house ever burns down, he is to grab my son in one hand, and my makeup case in the other.  I don't think he realises that I'm serious.  I lost my very first purchased lipglass Spite.  It was gone for 3 years.  One day my son was playing in my bedroom and came out with it.  I don't know where he found it b/c we had moved since I lost it so it must have been inside something.  The best part was that it was still good.  I finished it off, and it was one of my first B2Ms.   I am so sorry you lost Oyster girl.  It's one of my faves.  You definitely need those skinfinishes though.  They are frickin' gorgeous.  I love love love mine.  I even had someone think I was pregnant because of the glow they gave me.  Plus, they are LE.  You can always repurchase the other stuff later.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 5, 2005)

I lost pink packed, dreamy, 266 brush, and sharkskin all new. not at the same time, different times.. but all before I got home.


----------



## kissacid (Aug 5, 2005)

I know how you feel, imagine my pain when i KNOW i had stuff pinched at a show i was working. I had a pigment and a CCB (both colors that are discontinued and I used constantly) swiped by either a model or another artist - there was too many ppl around. Even a Stila lipglaze was taken, definitely by a sticky fingered model. Soo annoying, but it gets so chaotic during work, and I can't possibly watch my stuff constantly. Why would ppl do that??


----------



## Jude (Aug 5, 2005)

I lost Spring Bean Lustreglass =(


----------



## glossykitty (Aug 5, 2005)

I once lost a powerpoint, brand new in its packaging just hours after purchasing it. It'd fallen out of my purse while I was at a club. Someone was really lucky that night.


----------



## Cyn (Aug 5, 2005)

I have bad luck in keeping Florabundance.  I've lost it twice already!  And it isn't like I used it so much, I usually use lipstick or the prolongwears.  

I guess I wasn't meant to own it.


----------



## FLASH BETTY (Aug 5, 2005)

I'VE LOST MY 208 BRUSH LIKE FOUR TIMES. IT'S MY FAVORITE BRUSH SO I JUST KEEP BUYING ANOTHER ONE. I'M GLAD TO HEAR I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## linzee (Aug 5, 2005)

I lost my Pink Clash l/g out in the city two days after I bought it! I don't make enough money as a college student to replace it, so I just have to live with the knowledge that I'll never get one again.  Sorry this happened to you too!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 5, 2005)

the past year my brothers girlfriend moved in with us, and my makeup kept going missing. so i checked her room, yep she took them. so i took it back, she did this with my pants and a shirt too. i was soo annoyed i told my mom. she still used my makeup everyday too im sure of that. i would have let her use my stuff if she just asked. grrrr.
ps. i lost swish at school and i like cried.


----------



## eponine (Aug 5, 2005)

things i've lost:
109 brush
juxt pan
velvet moss pan
post-punk glitter liner
showstopper pan(thanks to my little sister, who borrowed it and "doesn't know where it is." grrrr.)
decorative lustreglass(the only thing i think i have a chance of finding, since i've moved since losing the other things)

losing makeup sucks.


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 5, 2005)

I lost my beloved MAC Bliss Me lipglass really soon after getting it in a swap one drunken night :-(  It was LE, and since I didn't know about it until I got it last year, I'm SOL!!! :-(  I also lost a Stila Blackberry lipglaze on another drunken night and dropped and shattered a MAC Blot powder (yes, I'm a little clumsy when I drink...   ).  No more bringing expensive m/u when I drink, that's for sure!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 5, 2005)

I lost my Little V lustreglass after only using it two times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also lost my Viva Glam V lipgass recently, but I didn't like it anyways  

Also, about sisters.... I thought I had lost my *gasp* Parrot e/s pot, but it turns out my sister had "borrowed" it for a week or so. Grrrrrr!


----------



## shellebell (Aug 6, 2005)

Am lucky that I have no sister to share my stuff with! Thanks for all the stories you guys it has definately made me feel better (although a little bad too!).

Am slowing getting over my missing lipglass as i recieved a MAC lippie from ebay in 'Oh sheer up' which the name is quite a coincidence and I've been trying to find this shade for ages as it coud only be bought in a set of three.


----------



## exodus (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I lost my Little V lustreglass after only using it two times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also lost my Viva Glam V lipgass recently, but I didn't like it anyways  

Also, about sisters.... I thought I had lost my *gasp* Parrot e/s pot, but it turns out my sister had "borrowed" it for a week or so. Grrrrrr!_

 
Gawddd! What's wrong with sisters and "borrowing" stuff? Did you tell her off for it, Ash? I would've been fuming!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 7, 2005)

No... I was going to though trust me hehe, but she was wearing it and it looked great! I wanted to know what she paired it with lol. But I did tell her that this was the one e/s that she couldn't borrow w/out asking because it would be very expensive to replace hehe. I can't wait till I move back to my dorm this fall so she can't just borrow all the time!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 7, 2005)

I lost my Prr lipglass the day after i bought it... I think my 'friend' took it while she was going through my purse... She always talked about how she wants to buy MAC oneday, so it probaby was her.

My sister took 3 of my quads to Philidelphia w. her w/out telling me, and i started crying... She called later that night and asked why i was so sad, and she told me she took them... I wanted to strangle her!


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2005)

Haha Ash, I used to live in a shared flat and my flatmates used to "borrow" things from me, although back then I didn't own a single makeup item lol. But they "borrowed" my skincare products, perfume, clothes, shoes... even food! I couldn't wait to get out of there and live on my own.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 11, 2005)

*MAC*

I haven't lost anything...but I've shattered a MAC studiofix and TWO bronzers. That's what I get for being so careless while I'm carrying them around with me.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't lost anything, but I've broken my Sea Me shadestick - TWICE.


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just discovered over the past week that I'd lost my Adorn (I think that's the collection) Viva Glam lip palette with Viva Glam 1-5 in it, together with my very new Benefit Oh la lift.  Hoping that I've just misplaced them, but am not sure.  Really a bummer, so I'm trying to overturn everything to look for them.

  	Also probably misplaced/lost - Benefit Browzing compact, Cornsilk (old packaging, pre-Sally Hansen) translucent powder, The Body Shop bronzer.

  	Definitely lost this - Bobbi Brown concealor-to-go empty compact (now discontinued) -- lost it while travelling in a cab, and putting on my makeup at the same time.  I had used up 2 of the 3 concealor-corrector compartments and had hit pan on the yellow powder.  It was a very cute and handy compact and I had wanted to re-fill it with bits of my full-sized BB corrector and concealor.  Grrr, wasn't pleased that day, about 4 years ago...


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

patty88 said:


> Just discovered over the past week that I'd lost my Adorn (I think that's the collection) Viva Glam lip palette with Viva Glam 1-5 in it, together with my very new Benefit Oh la lift.  Hoping that I've just misplaced them, but am not sure.  Really a bummer, so I'm trying to overturn everything to look for them.
> 
> Also probably misplaced/lost - Benefit Browzing compact, Cornsilk (old packaging, pre-Sally Hansen) translucent powder, The Body Shop bronzer.
> 
> Definitely lost this - Bobbi Brown concealor-to-go empty compact (now discontinued) -- lost it while travelling in a cab, and putting on my makeup at the same time.  I had used up 2 of the 3 concealor-corrector compartments and had hit pan on the yellow powder.  It was a very cute and handy compact and I had wanted to re-fill it with bits of my full-sized BB corrector and concealor.  Grrr, wasn't pleased that day, about 4 years ago...


  	Forgot to add that I had also found the following 3 days ago (after having "lost" my everyday makeup case since August):  Mac Studio Fix powder, Body Shop blush in Golden Pink, Mac Prunella pencil, Sephora Golden pencil, Revlon Black Velvet pencil, Maybelline magnum mascara and Benefit It stick.  Yay, for that, especially as the It stick was completely new.   Hope I find the other lost/misplaced makeup.  Really hate it when I lose/misplaced things!!!


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

pink__grapefruit said:


> My sister took 3 of my quads to Philidelphia w. her w/out telling me, and i started crying... She called later that night and asked why i was so sad, and she told me she took them... I wanted to strangle her!



 	I would have been very pissed off, especially with the 'friend' who just took things.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2010)

i thought i had lost my snowscene gloss but found it recently in my bag in a little zippy pocket! phew!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Nov 21, 2010)

I lost my Cello Pink lipgelee and Fast Friends l/g, was sooo mad!


----------



## stargirl90 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've lost my Creme Cup lipstick  noticed a few days ago, I have a feeling it may have been on a night out! How depressing!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't you just hate that!? I lost my Lady Bug l/s and was super upset over it since its my favourite red and I got to wear it only a couple of times. Few months later I drove my car for a thorow wash and they dug it up in my car seat!! IN my car seat! It looked exactly the same, like it didn't spent june, july and august in overheated car!! Amazing.


----------



## lilkay2nv (Nov 23, 2010)

when i first bought fresh brew l/s and fashion whim l/g this summer i was in such a rush to work i didnt realize fashion whim fell out my purse so i ran over it  i found it that night and the top was all messed up but the l/g was still good. and then on my way to the venomous villains prerelease party, i got to the mall and culdnt find fresh brew! i have this bad habit of being in a rush, throwing things in my purse, and forgetting to zip it and running to my car! ugh i guess my lips didnt like being nude haha


----------



## singer82 (Dec 4, 2010)

My Gone Romancin' d/g fell out of my pocket! Then I noticed my Courting Lilac l/s is gone too! I was trying not to spend money until Champale and Peacocky but these colors are way too pretty to just forget about. And I figure if either of them end up showing up somewhere I'll have backups.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 8, 2012)

This is so sad...


----------



## liba (May 15, 2012)

Happy News: My Bite of an Apple blush had been missing for over a year and I figured it was gone forever, but I got on a cleaning kick the other day, pulled some shelves away from the wall to dust behind them, and there was BoA, on the floor behind them.

  	'Always a good feeling when you realize you were just messy, not careless, with your MAC LEs.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (May 20, 2012)

Sucks! I lost Revealing.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

I've only ever lost one thing on a night out - my Stila e/l in Stingray.  I searched high and low for it - I'll never take higher-end make-up out again.  A small make-up bag doesn't fit in my clutch I use so it always has to be loose - not worth the risk!  Especially if it's LE.  The only time I will is if I take a bigger bag that can have a make-up bag in it.  I'd just cry losing something expensive/LE.


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

i lost my embark shadow in a time of extreme recession!! i used to love using that colour nearly everydy gutted!! cnt seem to understand where it is


----------



## lalakitty (Jul 4, 2012)

I lost my get rich quick dazzle glass so i brought another 1 than n a couple of weeks i lost it again sad i tell u sad.......


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

I dropped a blot blot powder the same day that I bought it during a night out.  It pretty much exploded all over the floor.  IT was a very sad night.  :-(


----------



## OhSoJaded (Jul 25, 2012)

Just broke my Earthly MES from the HC collection. Very sad, b/c I've only used it twice! Trying to salvage what I can...


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

my little kit went missing one time, and it was full of mac stuff, but my sis replaced it cuz she worked at mac and had backups of everything that was in there.


----------



## liba (Nov 28, 2012)

Boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Flamingo disappeared for a while over the summer (I kept switching it from purse to purse and it got lost in the shuffle). So, I put it in a very obvious spot, thinking that'd take care of it, and it poofed again. That's definitely been my slipperiest lipstick this whole year, probably because it was my standard, on-the-go color. When it turns up again, I'm going to have to tie that baby down.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 28, 2012)

I got Media a few weeks ago as a Back To Mac. I've searched high and low for it two days after bringing it home and I can't find it! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 9, 2012)

I lost my whole makeup travel bag full of MAC when I flew out to NY. I have no idea how it went missing out of my side pocket. I called almost every day to see if the airport had found it.  I had to replace so much. ):


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 9, 2012)

AllyDVon said:


> I lost my whole makeup travel bag full of MAC when I flew out to NY. I have no idea how it went missing out of my side pocket. I called almost every day to see if the airport had found it. I had to replace so much. ):


  I always seem to lose Magenta and Current lip liners.   This is like the third replacement :shock: I don't know where they roll off to...  I already lost my lip primer during travel and mascara  mixing medium.


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 9, 2012)

Thankfully I haven't lost anything since. I'd go nuts if I had to keep replacing it, haha.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 10, 2012)

I hate that! When I lose something from my makeup stash, I have to replace it with 2 or more of the same item. It just makes me feel better.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went to stay with family for the holidays and I lost my beauty powder in Forever Marilyn. I was so upset! Luckily I had a back up one at home. That one will never leave my vanity! lol


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 25, 2013)

I lost my first duo mineralize eye shadow back in the day... I loved that eyeshadow! It was my first MAC purchase =(


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jan 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got Media a few weeks ago as a Back To Mac. I've searched high and low for it two days after bringing it home and I can't find it! It's driving me nuts!


  	Did you try your car? Coulda rolled out of the bag. I hope it showed up.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had MAC stolen from my bathroom. Yes, I know bad place to store it but this was several years ago. One of my roomates made of with my studio fix powder and my black zoom lash. A benefit some kinda gorgeous went missing too then. This person used my face wash and other stuff as well. Now all my makeup is in my room where it's safer anyway.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't sleep to to night. I lost a full jar of frost pigment I think it was called, pollen eyeshadow, and something else from MAC. Oddly enough A couple yrs later I found the pollen in my trunk under the carpeting! Kinda amusing to find it there! I had a lovely Chanel pastel cream eyeshadow quad that vanished from my home with no idea whatsoever where it went. very strange. A long time ago my mom divulged that she had sent a bag of my makeup to a cousin thinking it was hers that she had left on a visit, my cousin in turn threw the bag out not recognizing it.i can't imagine how much it was worth....ugh. Not related I found a pair of white pants that fit me very well, I bought a back up pair that vanished as well. Sticky fingers somewhere but very sneaky as I never had any leads or ideas who it could of been.tricksters!


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I lost Teddy eyeliner last year, and a week after I bought a new one I found the original  Not going to run out of that for a while!


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 26, 2013)

When I was in college I stayed losing my makeup. I lost my honeyflower lipstick and I was so convinced someone had stolen it. One day like nine months later I found it in my car trunk. My car trunk use to be so junky because I was always on the go and just would throw stuff back there so when I finally decided to clean it up I found it. I was so happy it was one of my first few MAC purchases. It had some damage due to the hot weather so I put it in the freezer and it still works fine, but now I use a lip brush with it to get better payoff.

  	I moved like three times last year so it wasn't until like August I realized my MAC Studio sculpt concealer was missing. It was still so much usuage plus they have discontinued that concealer. I just have no idea where I misplaced it. Maybe I need to check my trunk.

  	I misplaced my Fresh Air lipglass like right after I purchased it, I didn't find it until like two months later. I think it was on the floor somewhere.


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

I lost my intricate lipstick...and sadly it's still lost


----------



## anjohns44 (Jun 22, 2013)

I broke my mac liquid concealer the day after buying it. I screamed so loud! I dropped ruby woo and it broke, I was so hurt, and I lost girl about town in the club. :-(


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 22, 2013)

anjohns44 said:


> *I broke my mac liquid concealer the day after buying it.* I screamed so loud! I dropped ruby woo and it broke, I was so hurt, and I lost girl about town in the club. :-(


  	I've broken three Pro Longwear Concealers.  It wasn't until after the last broken one that I learned that I could B2M it.  Luckily I still had all the pieces in a Ziploc bag.


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 23, 2013)

I had just finished my last application of Dreamy Lipglass in the bathroom mirror at work, and I was so excited to put it in my B2M pile, but I got distracted and left it in the bathroom. Then when I came back, it was gone. Someone must have thrown it away.  Maybe someone else at my work wears MAC and took it for their B2M. At least I didn't lose any product, but I was still mad. :/


----------

